# LR CC re-syncing all photos?



## erro (May 2, 2015)

I upgraded from 5.6 to CC the other day, and yesterday I realized my PC was working furiously. It turned out it was syncing 1400 photos, which more or less corresponds to the number of synced photos I have in total. I have not added any new photos to my synced collections during these few days, and certainly not 1400 new. Has my upgrade to CC forced the mobile sync to re-upload all my synced photos for some reason? The sync process is taking quite a while so it seems that it is syncing actual photos, not just metadata. The only difference between now and a week ago is the CC upgrade plus I have started using face recognition on perhaps 10.000 photos.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 2, 2015)

I don't know, Robert. I would think maybe the face recognition stuff might have caused some metadata updates, but not image edits that require the complete smart preview being synced again. I don't think that's a typical LR6/CC thing, so I can't really explain it.


----------



## erro (May 2, 2015)

A few new keywords due to face recognition, yes. But given the time the sync takes, and the load on the processor, it doesn't feel like just metadata being synced. Strange.....


----------



## RogerB (May 3, 2015)

I saw this happen too when I ran LRCC for the first time. Once the sync had completed it's been fine. My assumption was that for some reason the synced status couldn't be carried over in the catalogue upgrade from v5, but that's just a guess, and if correct would affect every upgrade, not just a few people.


----------

